# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Μήπως  γνωρίζει  κάποιος  τι  είναι  αυτά?

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Κατ΄ αρχήν  δεν  ξέρω  αν  βρίσκομαι  στη  σωστή  ενότητα,  σε  ένα  φορτηγάκι  που  αγοράσαμε  στη  δουλειά  εισαγωγή  απο  Γερμανία  είχε  πίσω  στη  καρότσα  μια  χαλκοσωλήνα  και  πάνω  της  γειωνόταν  μια  κεραία  το  ένα  κομάτι της  υπάρχει  και  είναι  ροζ?!  χρώμα,  πολυ  πιθανόν  να  είναι  V - U  και  να  κατέληγε  δε  κάποια  βάση   (ήταν  χύμα  στη  καρότσα), τι  να  ήταν  αυτή  η  εγκατάσταση  ποιά  η  χρήση  της?.

  Παραθέτω  φωτογραφίες.

----------


## rama

Αμα βρήκες και τίποτα σκισμένες αλουμινοταινίες, παίζει ο πωλητής να είναι ο ΠΖ.

ΥΓ sorry, δεν κρατήθηκα, δεν θέλω να μειώσω το post σου, συνεχίστε.

----------


## nick1974

χαχαχαχα. 
αν ειναι ο ΠΖ πρεπει να ναι ενα αεικινητο που φτιαξε στον ελευθερο χρονο του  :Lol: 

Εκ πρωτης οψεως μοιαζει να προσπαθησε καποιος -οχι και τοσο καλα γνωστης- να φτιαξει κλωβο Φαραντει, αλλα η κεραια δε κολλαει πουθενα...

----------


## johnnyb



----------


## lepouras

καμιά πατέντα αντιστατικής κρεμάστρα μήπως? κεραία δεν πρέπει να είναι πάντως.

----------


## agis68

το ροζ χρώμα πάντως είναι είτε δηλωτικό είτε για ξεκάρφωμα!!! :Tongue2:  Για ψάξε καλύτερα μπας και βρεις κανα τεσλα πηνίο εκεί μέσα!

----------


## kioan

Η χαλκοσωλήνα μου κάνει πιο πολύ σαν προσπάθεια δημιουργίας ισοδυναμικής γειώσεως για εξοπλισμό που θα ήταν εγκατεστημένος και λειτουργούσε στην καρότσα.
Η κεραία μάλλον συνδέθηκε εκεί από κάποιον άλλο αργότερα. Μου κάνει πιο πολύ για την κλασική πατέντα που κάνουν διάφοροι πχ συνδέοντας ότι τυχαίο σύρμα βρουν πάνω στην κεραία του ραδιοφώνου για να την βελτιώσουν  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nick1974

η ισοδυναμικη γειωση καλη ειναι (ειδικα στα πλοια δε νοειται τιποτα που να μη γειωνει γιατι απλα σε ελαχιστο χρονο θα το φαει η σκουρια) αλλα ουτε το κιτρινο καλωδιο ουτε η κεραια εχουν σχεση με κατι τετοιο...
τωρα να τα βαλε καποιος για "κεραια" ραδιοφωνου? χμμμ... μεσα στον κλωβο δε μου πολυκολλαει... γιατι δεν εβαζε "τυχαια συρματα" εξωτερικα να κανει και καλυτερη ληψη?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> καμιά πατέντα αντιστατικής κρεμάστρα μήπως? κεραία δεν πρέπει να είναι πάντως.



-Xμ!  πολύ  πιθανόν  γιατί  κάτω  απο  τη  χαλκοσωλήνα  είχε  μια  πλαστική  σωλήνα  φ 60  περίπου  και  μάλλον  έβαζε  μπαστούνια  του  χόκε'ι'  επί  πάγου  βρήκα  κανα 2  τέτοια  ξεχασμένα  στη  καρότσα.

----------


## agis68

> -Xμ!  πολύ  πιθανόν  γιατί  κάτω  απο  τη  χαλκοσωλήνα  είχε  μια  πλαστική  σωλήνα  φ 60  περίπου  και  μάλλον  έβαζε  μπαστούνια  του  χόκε'ι'  επί  πάγου  βρήκα  κανα 2  τέτοια  ξεχασμένα  στη  καρότσα.



Εσύ δεν αγόρασες οποιοδήποτε φορτηγό αλλά το αμάξι του Sport Billy. ϊσως και του Αστυνόμου Σαϊνη..Εμπρός λοιπόν καλά μου χέρια!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Εεεπ!  Άγι  σαπάκι  μωρέ  είναι  ανάγκη  γαρ.

----------

